# television bracket?



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

I had a look at a E789 Bessacarr yesterday similar to the one I have on order. 

It has a tv bracket in the rear bedroom, never seen one before, its about 150mm long & 50 mm wide, Is another bracket requirted to fit a standard flat screen tv.

Thanks 

Robbie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi you would be better off to post in the Swift forum, that way Swift will advise of any techie details.............our Bolero cam with the bracket at the back for use in the bedroom, and it swivels round for using from the front.

HTH


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

If you van is the same as ours you will get a mounting in the front lounge and also one in the rear bedroom. This is the bit you will have seen.

You then get a TV bracket which will take a normal VESA mounting which slides easily on to the mountings. 

This means you can use the same TV in the front or back but just moving it quiet easy to do. 

Or do what we did and get another bracket of the dealer and have 2 TV's 


I hope that makes some sense to you? 



Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Robx5,

I think you have the answer, but yes, the bracket attached to the wall is just the "foot", the arm itself will be in the dispatch kit with your vehicle.

It is a standard VESA mounting (75mm and 100mm), so it should fit most TVs.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## robx5 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks to all, if only everything was this simple.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We had the same problem of moving the tv from room to room (so to speak) until we found a bracket which fits exactly, enabling us to fit two tellies. It is a Technika Advanced Small Flat Screen Wall Bracket from Tesco and cost about £4 (I think). It saves the trouble of trying to get one from a dealer and has the added bonuses of leaving it attached permanently to a second tv.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Did a bit of research after my post and found this

http://direct.tesco.com/q/N.1999543/No.20/Nr.99.aspx

There are a few different types on here, the one we bought cost £14.38 and not £4 as previously stated.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Well spotted they do look to have the same mounting.

This one is more or less exactly the same as the standard Swift one.

LINK

We just got the dealer to throw an extra one in for nowt,as we said we needed 2 TV brackets with the kids wanting to watch TV, how could he refuse when the kids were there too.

Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

If it helps, we have two types of brackets available from your dealer:

10800650 - Twin arm bracket
10866380 - Tripple arm bracket

Ash


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We just got the dealer to throw an extra one in for nowt,as we said we needed 2 TV brackets with the kids wanting to watch TV, how could he refuse when the kids were there too.

Richard...[/quote]

I asked my dealer to supply one....am still waiting :x

Oh, and the bracket from tesco fits exactly too.


----------

